
An Open Letter to YouTube’s CEO - okket
https://www.vox.com/2019/6/7/18656597/youtube-harassment-policy-susan-wojcicki
======
elisharobinson
Please define your understanding of free speech and hate speech. The vox
double standard to insult and humiliate others who don't agree with them is at
this point a meme itself .

